# Out now: projectsam swing!



## ProjectSAM (May 6, 2015)

After setting new standards in film scoring with its renowned Symphobia Series and Orchestral Essentials Series, ProjectSAM now brings you Swing! - The Jazzy Film Scoring Library.







Swing! playfully brings together the worlds of jazz and film scoring with lively big band ensembles, a groovy rhythm section and an awesome set of solo lead instruments. It offers you an incredibly diverse collection of sounds that blend together marvellously. If you compose for film, animation, games or advertisements, Swing! will undoubtedly lighten up your working day.

*KEY FEATURES*
- Big band ensemble articulations
- Separate sax and brass sections
- Beautiful solo mute trumpet legatos
- Rhythm section includes guitars, basses and jazz drums (brushes)
- Greatly playable lead instruments
- Includes tempo sync guitar and drum grooves
- All sounds blend together marvellously
- Works with Kontakt Player
- 35 GB library (uncompressed, takes up 18.5 GB on disk)
- Direct Download available now
- Boxed USB version available soon

*EUR 299 / USD 349*

*Direct Download available now*
Boxed USB available soon

[Listen to the official music demos]

[Check out the new how-to tutorials]

[Watch the music demo playback videos]

Detailed info at www.projectsam.com

Enjoy all!

The SAM Team


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 6, 2015)

...and right on cue, for those who like the unvarnished / unprofessional approach to walkthroughts, here's part 1 of my instruments video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3oLHQTOp3w 

Part 2, including multis, here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpBVxm1co90

SPOILER: I liked it. Especially the high trumpets. Phwoar.


----------



## catsass (May 6, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Wed May 06 said:


> ...and right on cue, for those who like the unvarnished / unprofessional approach to walkthroughts, here's part 1 of my instruments video:
> SPOILER: I liked it. Especially the high trumpets. Phwoar.



You certainly don't waste any time, do you? :!: 
Excellent. I always enjoy your walkthroughs!


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 6, 2015)

catsass @ Wed May 06 said:


> You certainly don't waste any time, do you? :!:



Ha! The timing was luck really, PS very kindly sent me a copy in advance and just had time today to do the video.

Thanks to Maarten and the rest at ProjectSAM btw, they've always been very good at let me just saying exactly what I think about their stuff (which admittedly is usually good cos it is), and they're amazingly quick at fixing glitches, changing programming, adding patches etc.


----------



## Rob (May 6, 2015)

Thanks Guy, love your presentations...


----------



## stonzthro (May 6, 2015)

Excellent walkthrough (as always) Guy - thanks!


----------



## Maestro77 (May 6, 2015)

Always enjoy your walk-throughs, Guy. Very fun little library from ProjectSAM. They never disappoint.


----------



## dpasdernick (May 6, 2015)

Project Sam can do no wrong. I love everything they do and this is so spot on. Quality all the way.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 7, 2015)

Sounds pretty good 8) And the price seems sensible too.


----------



## trumpoz (May 7, 2015)

Love the walkthrough Guy. You are right about the power of those trumpets and the shakes. Classic Incredibles-style there! I'm not convinced by the section saxes, but hell that is some library!


----------



## R. Soul (May 7, 2015)

$349 looks like a bargain. 
It seems like the days of $999 libraries from Project Sam are over. 
I'd snap this up if I had the slightest clue on how to compose for Big band, but I don't, so I won't.


----------



## dcoscina (May 7, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Wed May 06 said:


> ...and right on cue, for those who like the unvarnished / unprofessional approach to walkthroughts, here's part 1 of my instruments video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3oLHQTOp3w
> 
> ...



Damn you Guy. I was all set to skip this one but thanks to your demos, I have to buy this.....bastard!


----------



## Øivind (May 7, 2015)

Been looking for this kind of package for a while, and been excited since the teaser :D Gonna pick this baby up as soon as i can! Sounds awesome.


----------



## Christof (May 8, 2015)

Downloading right now after watching your walkthroughs...


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the comments folks - I'm no jazzer by any stretch of the imagination as is painfully obvious to one and all. It takes me ages to write good lines in that style, which is why I appreciate all the help I can get with the samples


----------



## John Walker (May 8, 2015)

Good video Guy!


----------



## Christof (May 8, 2015)

After testing some hours I have to say that this is a very good playable and excellent sounding library.

Especially the guitar chords are very helpful.

It's a pity that the instrument range is quite limited, especially in the legato trumpet.

Maybe some marimba, xylophone and percussion in a future release?


----------



## Hannes_F (May 8, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Wed May 06 said:


> ...and right on cue, for those who like the unvarnished / unprofessional approach to walkthroughts, here's part 1 of my instruments video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3oLHQTOp3w
> 
> ...



Great walkthrough, thanks Guy!


----------



## Kralc (May 8, 2015)

Sounds pretty sweet. And nice walkthrough Guy!


----------



## Andy_Allen (May 8, 2015)

Great run-through Guy - it makes such a difference to be able to see/hear what's in the package and be able to judge how useful it will be.

With my extensive Jazz background and a Film Noir pitch coming up this has now risen to the top of my 'must have' list.


Andy


----------



## EwigWanderer (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Guy and Project Sam. Videos from Project Sam were better than before, but it's hard to beat Guy  I will get this soon..


----------



## catsass (May 8, 2015)

Yes, and thanks to Guy I will never again say "SWING!" without the unparalleled exuberance he demonstrated with such reckless abandon.


----------



## benmrx (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the walk-thru Guy! It's really nice to just hear all the patches and get a solid sense of what the library has to offer. I do a lot of ad work (runs and ducks for cover), and I could see using this library quite often.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 9, 2015)

I haven't heard Guy's walkthrough yet, but what an embarrassment of riches for us horn lovers!


----------



## Boneking (May 10, 2015)

I'm tempted to buy Swing because it sounds great. There are so many good sounds to be found in this library which you can't find anywhere else. The big question is if I can find any application for it- apart for my personal enjoyment. 
Another option for me would be to buy Orchestral Essentials 2 for my laptop setup. I already own Symphobia 1 and 3 + Orchestral Essentials 1, so Orchestral Essentials 2 overlaps with some sounds I already have. Considering that, is it still worth it to buy Orchestral Essentials 2 or should I go for Swing!?


----------



## bill45 (May 17, 2015)

They do a great job on the drums. they sound very rich.The true strike stuff sounds awesome too.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 17, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Sat May 09 said:


> I haven't heard Guy's walkthrough yet, but what an embarrassment of riches for us horn lovers!



Do I really say "embarrassment of riches" that often?! 

Bill - yeah, I really like the drums in Swing, it's a very particular tone that's just right for that style. You get GM mapped and PS's own custom mapping with some extra twiddly bits in Swing, which is handy.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 17, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sun May 17 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sat May 09 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't heard Guy's walkthrough yet, but what an embarrassment of riches for us horn lovers!
> ...



Guy- I haven't seen your walkthrough so I dunno- do you??!?


----------



## Christof (May 18, 2015)

I did a neat little demo on a lazy afternoon:

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/christof-unterberger/smile[/flash]


----------



## ProjectSAM (May 18, 2015)

Very cool, Christof! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bill45 (May 18, 2015)

Sounds great Christof! That Pbass sounds amazing! Guy the drums have that "cream" thing going on.The percussion in OE 2 have it too!


----------



## Christof (May 18, 2015)

Glad you liked it, everything Swing except my humble whistling and the Glockenspiel (VSL).


----------



## catsass (May 18, 2015)

Very cool, Christof! Thanks for sharing. And you're quite an adept whistler, too. Icing on the Swing! cake.


----------



## playz123 (May 18, 2015)

Excellent 'demo', Christof, and a wonderful library. Just listened to it over the studio monitors and it sounds great. Wouldn't change a thing, and loved your superb whistling. Wonder how RealiWhistle would do attempting to duplicating that.


----------



## Killiard (May 19, 2015)

Really enjoying this library so far. Trying hard not to use the legato trumpet on EVERYTHING!


----------



## bill45 (May 19, 2015)

Christof,the whistling was fantastic!!


----------



## MichaelL (May 19, 2015)

bill45 @ Tue May 19 said:


> Christof,the whistling was fantastic!!




ChristoF!?!?! Damn, and I just ordered Swing for that whistling patch!!! :lol:


----------



## John Walker (May 20, 2015)

MichaelL @ Wed May 20 said:


> bill45 @ Tue May 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Christof,the whistling was fantastic!!
> ...



Heh! I thought that and had to check the video to see if that was included. Heh.


----------



## dcoscina (May 26, 2015)

Here is a short little thing I did using SWING! as well as other Project SAM libs

https://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/mysterioso-noir


----------



## Christof (May 26, 2015)

To stop the confusion:

There is a great whistling patch included, but it is a group of whistlers.
In my demo I did my own whistling.
I love to whistle, so I thought why not.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey all,

We just released a 1.01 update for Swing!

*What's new in 1.01:*

- New Multi "Another Drink?”
- "Simple" versions of a selection of instruments with more basic velocity and modwheel mapping
- Upper ranges stretched to high g for legato instruments
- Upper ranges stretched to high g for solo trumpets

All registered Swing! users can download this update from their ProjectSAM account at https://www.projectsam.com/my-account.

Enjoy!

The SAM Team
www.projectsam.com


----------



## Christof (Jun 11, 2015)

Geat!
Actually I am using the new multi right now to sketch a new song for a theater play.
So useful!
Thanks for maintaining your products!


----------



## Killiard (Jun 11, 2015)

Brilliant, thanks! 
Finding this library really useful for my line of work.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, guys!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks PS for the update to version 1.01...and the new multi is brilliant. Jammed with it for over an hour today  and had a ball. Swing is truly one of the best and most unique libraries to be released in a long time and, in spite of my lack of experience with this 'type' of music, I'm slowly learning more...and enjoying every moment. Cheers!


----------



## benmrx (Jun 14, 2015)

Best library I've bought in quite a while. Already used this on roughly 10 cues. I really hope they expand on this theme a bit.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey All! 

So I am about to invest in this library. I have heard a lot of cool and great stuff about it! - And this thread is great!! :D But I cant seam to find any other samples of it other than the ones in this thread and by ProjectSAM - witch are great! But I would like, or be very greathfull if some of you would post or send me something you have done??

And maybe your opinion of it? 


..... Please..! 

All the best
Rune


----------



## Kejero (May 1, 2016)

A whole lot of Swing in this one:


Love almost every instrument in it. Do struggle with most of the guitar strums though.


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 1, 2016)

Kejero said:


> A whole lot of Swing in this one:
> 
> 
> Love almost every instrument in it. Do struggle with most of the guitar strums though.




Very nice Kejero! I especially loved, how you switched to next song. And the effect in the beginning, like it was played from an old radio. Swing has been on my purchase list since it arrived, and your track is just lovely!


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 1, 2016)

Cheers Maarten. Always good.


----------



## RRBE Sound (May 1, 2016)

Kejero said:


> A whole lot of Swing in this one:
> 
> 
> Love almost every instrument in it. Do struggle with most of the guitar strums though.




Great number!! And thanks! - Just pushed me further towards a purchase...


----------



## lucky909091 (May 1, 2016)

Kejero,

mhhhm.. I like your demo very much but I am not sure if this demo is really just made with the internal "Swing"-sounds. I cannot believe it.
Could you please confirm this with a MIDI file ore something like that?

Please do not be peeved at me, but I am not really sure about this really great arrangement.

If this is just the sound of "Swing", you are a really great and awesome arranger.


----------



## cAudio (May 1, 2016)

Kejero said:


> A whole lot of Swing in this one:
> 
> 
> Love almost every instrument in it. Do struggle with most of the guitar strums though.



Very nice track!




lucky909091 said:


> If this is just the sound of "Swing", you are a really great and awesome arranger.



Nowhere did he state that this was Swing only, he would indeed be an awesome arranger if he could get strings and piano sounds out of this library


----------



## Kejero (May 1, 2016)

No no, of course this isn't "just" swing, but I'd say for every instrument in that track, I used Swing, if it was available in that library. One of the goals for this piece was specifically to get to know this library (it's been a while so I don't remember exactly what other libraries I used to complement). All strings for example are obviously not Swing (they're LASS) simply because there are no strings in Swing. But this piece showcases a lot of Swing's (in my opinion) best sounds: big band brass, accordion, muted trumpets, basses, jazz drums. Guitars too, although I'm not totally crazy about those -- the multi sampled are fine, but the strums just dont agree with me (though the manouche guitar patches are undeniably an instant manouche sound).


----------



## Kejero (May 1, 2016)

So I had a quick look at the project, and it surprised me how little other libraries I actually used in this project. Like I said it's basically any instrument that's simply not in the Swing library.

- Piano: Soundiron Emotional Piano and 8dio Steinway 1928
- Solo violin: Embertone Friedlander and EWQL Gypsy Violin
- Solo cello: Embertone Blakus Cello
- Strings: LASS
- Harp: EWQL Symphonic Orchestra Gold Harp
- Choir: EWQL Symphonic Choir

And in just a few bars:
- HZ01 buckets + darbuka / snares
- Stromdrums 1 (Kicks)
- Stormdrums 2 (Ambient Largeness)
- Hollywood Brass: 6 French Horns Legato

Everything else is Swing:
- Toy piano
- Jazz drums
- Finger snaps
- Harmon / Harmon cup trumpet / Muted + normal trumpet section
- Trombones
- Sax ensemble
- Big band unison / Low ensembles
- Nylon / Manouche guitar (notes + strums)
- Ukulele strums
- Double bass
- Fender bass
- Lapsteel
- Harmonica
- Accordeon 8-stop and Musette
- Whistle ensemble

I'd make a "naked" version if it weren't for the fact that a lot of folder references are messed up since this project isn't where it originally was on my pc. If you look at this list you should get a fairly good idea of what Swing is bringing to the table in this track.

If you search the forums you should be able to find a few more tracks by other members. I remember that there were a few written around the time of the library's release that helped me convince to buy it. The little "tutorials" on Project Sam's YouTube channel are absolute gold too.


----------



## lucky909091 (May 2, 2016)

Wow. This is really awesome.
Great work, you have won a new "Kejero fan"


----------



## Cowtothesky (May 2, 2016)

I love this library. Great sound. So unique! Does the drum set not have a snare? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Haakond (May 2, 2016)

I use Swing a lot, and it is a really nice library, but I miss a solo sax. Does anybody know if this will be included in future updates?


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jan 6, 2017)

I purchased this library the other day and I'm just in love with it. Workflow is seamless and creating mockups with it is almost _too_ easy! Thanks ProjectSam  



Haakond said:


> I use Swing a lot, and it is a really nice library, but I miss a solo sax. Does anybody know if this will be included in future updates?


That would be really nice! I'd love to see a solo sax added as well!


----------

